# Remington LTR



## Chad (Apr 24, 2009)

Had this out after the VSF:







Basic drill for this session is to get a zero, evaluate the ballistics and adjust the 'zero' elevation if needed:

After bore sighting I shot the initial zero with HSM 168(cost less than Fed168). Confirmed the zero POI w/ 5rds of Fed168. I  then shot a group at longer range, not shown on tgt, and the POI was about 2moa low. 






Following day; I added two moa and shot the 600(this confirmed the 2moa adjustment as correct), 800, 400 and two rds at 100 to get POI data. POA for 6, 8 and 4 is center diamond. 

This is a stock rifle, well, it was when this was shot. It has since had the trigger reduced to 4# from the previous 6#. It is probably my favorite rifle in .308, the size is handy and it is accurate right from the box.


----------



## P. Beck (Apr 24, 2009)

Winds?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 24, 2009)

DK had an LTR a few years ago, it was a 1moa gun with me behind it. I really like the size, but would have liked it more if it was sub moa...

Nice looking bang-stick!

4# trigger is crazy talk, 2.5# is where it's at brother... ;)


----------



## Chad (Apr 24, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> Winds?



Yes, it is almost always a factor here.

I think most of that session I was holding for about 5mph full value at the 4, 6 and 8 yard line.

I make a wind call based on visual cues and what I see through the scope, then send the shots at as rapid a rate as I accurately can. At times I will put a shot in the berm to get a better wind call. I am after groups on tgt and not concerned w/ bulls eyes. Vertical POI in relation to POA is what I'm mostly looking at.


----------



## Chad (Apr 24, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> ...but would have liked it more if it was sub moa...
> 
> 4# trigger is crazy talk, 2.5# is where it's at brother... ;)



This one is easily sub moa w/ Fed168.

I did shoot a custom that was built using the old M40a1 stock this week. It had a 2.5# trigger on it. I will do a short review of it in another thread.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 28, 2009)

My old LTR was sub-moa as well with FGMM 168's

Just because J.A.B. was 1 MOA with it...doesn't mean the gun is no better than 1 MOA 

I wish I would've chron'ied mine to see what MV the 20" barrel was pushing.


----------



## Chad (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a chrono and have been needing to shoot over it for a few days. I want to compare the VSF @ 26" w/ the LTR @ 20".....with ammo prices the way they are, I think I will only do 5 shot strings for each. I will post the results.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> My old LTR was sub-moa as well with FGMM 168's
> 
> Just because J.A.B. was 1 MOA with it...doesn't mean the gun is no better than 1 MOA
> 
> I wish I would've chron'ied mine to see what MV the 20" barrel was pushing.



If I remember correct, you were not sub-moa with it either!:uhh:


----------



## Chad (May 1, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> My old LTR was sub-moa as well with FGMM 168's
> 
> Just because J.A.B. was 1 MOA with it...doesn't mean the gun is no better than 1 MOA
> 
> I wish I would've chron'ied mine to see what MV the 20" barrel was pushing.



J.A.B. a bit of a jackhammer on the trigger? 

Ballpark info between the 20" and 26" barrels:

FGMM168, chrono 10' from muzzle, alt 2600ft, 75F

LTR, 5 shot average = 2571fps
VSF, 5 shot average = 2664fps


----------



## doorkicker (May 3, 2009)

I chrono'd my PAI5r this afternoon and was sending FGMM168's @ 2750fps...where you getting 2571fps with FGMM168's?


----------



## Chad (May 3, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> I chrono'd my PAI5r this afternoon and was sending FGMM168's @ 2750fps...where you getting 2571fps with FGMM168's?



Yes, my 5 shot average with the 20" LTR was 2571fps with FGMM168. 

2750fps sounds like a bad reading? That is higher than the velocity on my VSF with the 26" barrel.


----------



## Chad (May 3, 2009)

I just looked up my numbers from my last chrono session, June 2007, and the LTR was 2616fps and the VSF was 2668fps. Both with FGMM 168.

Quite a few variables are involved but it might be possible that the VSF is already milking the cartridge for all its worth with that 26" barrel. The 40fps difference between my current numbers for the LTR and June of '07 might be related to temperature(much hotter in June)....or different lot numbers, sensor positioning in relation to the sun, barrel conditions, etc..

Might be that I plain screwed up too!


----------



## doorkicker (May 3, 2009)

Chad said:


> 2750fps sounds like a bad reading? That is higher than the velocity on my VSF with the 26" barrel.


It had better be higher than a stock VSF barrel!!!:eek:
It's a 24" Mike Rock 5r barrel, it is faster.


----------



## Chad (May 3, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> It had better be higher than a stock VSF barrel!!!:eek:
> It's a 24" Mike Rock 5r barrel, it is faster.




Ok. 

I don't know the ins and outs of barrel design, the friction involved, pressure curve etc...

2750 seems seriously outta' whack though, ur gun is busted


----------



## doorkicker (May 6, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> If I remember correct, you were not sub-moa with it either!:uhh:


Ehhh, you *do not *remember correct young jedi :eek:  Target is almost 4 years old to the day


----------



## doorkicker (May 6, 2009)

Chad said:


> 2750 seems seriously outta' whack though, ur gun is busted


If it's broke...I don't want it fixed :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 7, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> Ehhh, you *do not *remember correct young jedi :eek:  Target is almost 4 years old to the day



That is not the target we shot, but okay! So your LTR was sub MOA.


----------



## Chad (Jun 28, 2009)

Remington LTR, RR800-2, 1000yds w/ Fed GM 168:

Confirmed zero this AM. CB and three shot group:






This afternoon:











Other impacts(marked w/ black line) were two groups from the 600yd line. Boxed in red is from 1000.


----------



## Chad (Aug 2, 2009)

Two more days w/ the LTR, checking some data on a reticle

Remington LTR w/ bipod, Fed GM168, conditions for both days was about 108F(shade) and 10%H @ 2600ft. Winds were variable in direction and velocity but never need more than a 10mph hold.

Yesterday:





I had zeroed the rifle and scope earlier at 100yds(POA=POI@100yds), shot 400 and added 1.5moa elevation and shot the 400 again. Then I shot the 800.

Today:





Started at 900 and then shot the 200, 300, 600 and finished with a final group at 100yds.

200 and 100yds:





Remigton LTR:


----------

